# Rusted out crossmember replacement



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I need some help. My dad is replacing his truck bed. 2000 f250 ext cab short bed 4wd. He got it off and the rear cross member "H" shaped that the spare tire carrier is mounted to is trashed. Does anyone know if I can find one anywhere? He called a dealer and they said it was only available if you buy the frame itself. I was thinking an auto salvage place out west or somewhere with no salt. Or he wants to have someone fab it up. Like me, but I'm too damn bust to do it. Thanks, Nick


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Once the spare tire holder goes, the frame is usually right behind it.

This is definitely a salvage purchase.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Rusted Out Crossmember Replacement*

It's not pretty. I told him to get rid of it and get an f150. But he's a cheap old Yankee who doesn't value his time. So, here I am.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You need some welding...buddy of mine at the plant just fixed a cracked front loader frame...that should be fairly easy with the right guy.

Then fluid film the chit out of it...stop any further corrosion and he might squeeze a few more years out of it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

superseal said:


> You need some welding...buddy of mine at the plant just fixed a cracked front loader frame...that should be fairly easy with the right guy.
> 
> Then fluid film the chit out of it...stop any further corrosion and he might squeeze a few more years out of it.


There aren't that many people who will weld frames and cross members on passenger vehicles, including light trucks. There is too much liability for most.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

You might be able to clean up and protect the surface and add a pair of "C" Channels to sister to the cross member, Not a long term repair but should keep him safe for a while.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

There are quite a few welding shops around Leominster, Gardner that would repair a frame like that. Im sure you could find a welder in your area to repair or rebuild.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JAH said:


> There are quite a few welding shops around Leominster, Gardner that would repair a frame like that. Im sure you could find a welder in your area to repair or rebuild.



Cool.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

superseal said:


> Then fluid film the chit out of it...stop any further corrosion and he might squeeze a few more years out of it.


How long does the fluid film last? Is it a once a year maintenance type thing? It looks like it might be something I'd really like to start using. Rust sucks.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

J.C. said:


> How long does the fluid film last? Is it a once a year maintenance type thing? It looks like it might be something I'd really like to start using. Rust sucks.



Probably best to use it twice a year. At least once. Winter is brutal. I washed my truck every week this winter and it's still f'ed


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

J.C. said:


> How long does the fluid film last? Is it a once a year maintenance type thing? It looks like it might be something I'd really like to start using. Rust sucks.


Fluid film is no joke...do it twice a year first time around and once a year thereafter. You'll like the results so much you'll probably want to do it more.

Super easy to do as well!

Funny, I took my spare off and shot that area well - the one we're talking about in this thread. Fender wells, bed supports, door cavities, back sides of bumpers, slosh it in there real well and say goodbye to rust.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I placed my order. Looks like it could be useful for a lot of things.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Rusted Out Crossmember Replacement*

Get the spray gun that they have. It make putting it on a lot easier.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> View attachment 190994


The frame has better drainage. the H bar holds sand and dirt. add moisture and salt is a recipe for rust.

Sand it down, wash with muratic acid, clean and dry, and spray down with cold galvanizing spray, or if you can find it, zinc chromate. Then top with some epoxy paint.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

There's not much to sand down. He found someone who's gonna put in 4 pieces of tube. My interest in it has ended.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fluid film reminds me of boeshield


----------

